# who prints sublimation



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Are there any companies that will print and mail me sublimation transfers? I'd rather not get the equipment until I get busy enough.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I am sure you can find someone in your area that will print dye sub jobs for you. I would but I am in the Pacific NW but if you can't find someone, send me your file.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Several of us do sublimation - If you list your location someone near will probably contact you


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm in Central Florida (Lakeland)


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike,

I just sent you a PM with the name and contact of a company close to the Lakeland area. Hope this helps. 

Mark


----------



## JDesigns (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you plan to store the transfers for future use, or do you plan to use right away? If you plan to keep them for more than a day or so, you will have to look into the proper way to store them. I printed a job and held it for two days while waiting on shirts and the ink changed colors quite a bit. I now print and press the same day.

If you are looking to do just a few here or there and can't find anyone, let me know. I am in Daytona and have a very small sublimation set up (Epson C88 and bulk ink pack) but am always willing to help someone out.


----------



## J0rdan (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone know of any dye sublimation places in the scottsdale/phoenix arizona area?

Thankks!


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

I used a great company in Tennesse...let me know if you want the contact info. Fast Turnaround!


----------



## stclairamg (Sep 26, 2008)

I am a women's clothing manufacture in the ft lauderdale area and want to buy sublimation transfers for out garments. We do not have an art staff, so would like to but the finished print or have someone in the area who can do the complete job from art work to applying the print. Please e mail me @ [email protected]>


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

J0rdan said:


> Anyone know of any dye sublimation places in the scottsdale/phoenix arizona area?
> 
> Thankks!


Were in Chandler - we mostly do cut and sew custom apparel. If we can not assist you we can typically find someone who can. You can contact us at [email protected]


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jordan,

We also can do it for you. We are located next to Sky harbor airport.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Andy


----------

